# hrabat komu



## Enquiring Mind

Prosím o vyjasnění smyslu slovesa _*hrabat* (komu)_ v následujících příkladech. Je to to get on someone's nerves, irritate, annoy (štvát)?  Tuším, že jde o češtinu hovorovou, a ne vulgární?   Děkuju předem!

Jistě vám logicky dojde, že když jsme velice veřejná střední škola  zvoucí sama sebe XXX, nebylo možné dorazit na Britské ostrovy  jinak než autobusem. Když vezmete v úvahu vzdálenost a nutnost  zastavovat každé čtyři hodiny, tak jsme jeli opravdu dlouho. A taky nám z  toho začalo opravdu hrabat... Source

Zavřeli mě do místnosti která byla natřená na modro a měla velká bílá  kolečka. Zprvu jsem to neřešil... Když jsem ale takhle ležel dva dny tak jsem začal uvažovat co  by ty kolečka mohly být (a začalo mi z toho opravdu hrabat).... Source

Ženská, co seděla kousek vedle, začala řvát na každého, kdo prošel  dveřma, ať je zavře. Nejlepší bylo to, že když procházeli třeba čtyři  lidi za sebou, ječela už na toho druhého, ať to zavře... Po těch několika hodinách ve vlaku nám z toho už začalo  pořádně hrabat. Source

Když se zabýváte kriminálními jevy, je v tom spousta špíny. Jako byste  každý den četl černou kroniku. Po čase z toho člověku začne hrabat  a vidí všude lumpy. Pak je dobré si na chvíli odskočit jinam.  Source


----------



## qetu

Když někomu z něčeho hrabe, doslova to znamená, že ho to přivádí k šílenství. Je to hovorový výraz, ale není to nijak vulgární. 

hrabat někomu - to be mad/insane
začalo mi z toho hrabat - it was driving me insane


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky qetu, tedy ve smyslu "já se s toho zblázním".  Pro anglisty uvádím ještě několik variantů: 
"Turn that noise down, will you? Ihttp://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/crazyt's driving me crazy / It's driving me round the bend / It's driving me mad / It's driving me up the wall / Its driving me nuts.


----------



## texpert

Anything of the aforementioned, although "hrabat mi" is closer to *eating at smbdy*, *eating at smbd's nerves*, I should think. At another occassion you might opt for *boggling my mind*


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky všem za odpovědi. Ještě si dovoluju vlastní příklady idiomaticky přeložit s tím, že by to anglisty třeba zajímalo, a snad i pomáhalo. 

 Jistě vám logicky dojde, že když jsme velice veřejná střední škola   zvoucí sama sebe XXX, nebylo možné dorazit na Britské ostrovy  jinak než  autobusem. Když vezmete v úvahu vzdálenost a nutnost  zastavovat každé  čtyři hodiny, tak jsme jeli opravdu dlouho. A taky nám z  toho začalo opravdu hrabat... 
Logic, of course, will tell you that since we are a very public secondary school called XXX, there was no other way of getting to the British Isles than by bus. Given the distance and the need for four-hourly stops, the journey was really long, and it began to get on our nerves ... 

Zavřeli mě do místnosti která byla natřená na modro a měla velká bílá   kolečka. Zprvu jsem to neřešil... Když jsem ale takhle ležel dva dny tak  jsem začal uvažovat co  by ty kolečka mohly být (a začalo mi z toho opravdu hrabat).... 
They shut me up in a room painted blue with big white circles.  At first it didn't bother me... After two days like that, however, I started wondering what the circles might be (and it began to drive me crazy) ... 

Ženská, co seděla kousek vedle, začala řvát na každého, kdo prošel   dveřma, ať je zavře. Nejlepší bylo to, že když procházeli třeba čtyři   lidi za sebou, ječela už na toho druhého, ať to zavře... Po těch  několika hodinách ve vlaku nám z toho už začalo  pořádně hrabat. 
Some woman sitting nearby started shouting at everyone who came though the door to close it. Best of all - when, say, four people came in together, she shouted at the second one to shut the door.  After a few hours on the train this began to drive us up the wall...   

Když se zabýváte kriminálními jevy, je v tom spousta špíny. Jako byste  každý den četl černou kroniku. Po čase z toho člověku začne hrabat  a vidí všude lumpy. Pak je dobré si na chvíli odskočit jinam. 
Dealing with crime is a dirty business.  It's like a never-ending flow of bad news.  After a while it drives you mad, and you think everyone you see is a nasty piece of work. That's when it's good to get away from it all.

Je to překlad idiomatický, nikoliv jediný možný. Pokud si myslíte, že něco takovýho tady ve fóru nepatří, tak se ozvěte, neurazím se.  Sám si myslím, že je to k dobru. (Chcete-li se dotázat na něco jiného, než na sloveso *hrabat*, začněte raději novou niť, ať Vám to moderátor nevyškrtne s tím, že je _off-topic_.)


----------



## texpert

Podívejte, EM, "driving mad" či "getting on nerves" má v češtině přímý ekvivalent - totiž "dohánět k zuživosti" či "jít na nervy". "Hrabat mi" naprotitomu neevokuje primárně zuživost či podrážděnost - spíše si představíte někoho, kdo zrovna přichází o rozum a dostane výraz mentálně vyšinutého člověka. Být vámi, zkusil bych buď neutrálnější "out of my mind" nebo naopak idiomatičtější výrazy typu berserk, bonkers, psycho, unhinged, wacky.. etc


----------



## Faustin

_Hrabat_ is more like having bats in the belfry than being driven crazy/mad... . Some degree of irritation or anger is possible but not necessary.
Both aspects are possible: _Monice_ _z tebe někdy hrábne. Monice už z tebe hrabe.
_Expressions with _hrabat_ don't have to cover necessarily a cause of the mental state, you can also say _Hrabe mi. Začíná mi hrabat. Brzo mi hrábne.

_A degree of seriousness might vary, from situations when a person is just mentally exhausted, overworked or stressed (and makes mistakes, has bad dreams and the like) to symptoms of real mental disorder, sometimes even with tragic consequences:
_Z té práce na stavbě mně pomalu začíná hrabat, když večer v posteli zavřu oči, tak vidím točící se míchačku s maltou.
Tchánovi doopravdy hrabe, chce kvůli tomu plotu napsat generálnímu tajemníkovi OSN.
Jednomu vojákovi tady hráblo, vzal samopal a rozstřílel střechu autoparku.
Nakonec tomu chlapovi odvedle hráblo nadobro a jednou v noci k nim vlezl a oba je podřezal._

Looking a bit crazy is sometimes better than looking stupid, so one can make a sort of excuse for e.g. inattentiveness or a lack of concentration:
_Mně asi hrabe, právě jsem dal do polévky cukr místo soli. _


----------



## Enquiring Mind

_Z té práce na stavbě mně pomalu začíná hrabat, když večer v posteli zavřu oči, tak vidím točící se míchačku s maltou._
This building work is really *getting* to me (stress on *getting*)
....................... is beginning to drive me mad,
....................................... to drive me round the bend,
....................................... to drive me up the wall,
....................................... to do my *head* in, (stress on *head*) .

Tchánovi doopravdy hrabe, chce kvůli tomu plotu napsat generálnímu tajemníkovi OSN.
My father-in-law has -> got bats in the belfry / gone mad / got a screw loose / lost his marbles

Jednomu vojákovi tady hráblo, vzal samopal a rozstřílel střechu autoparku.
One of the soldiers -> went berserk / flipped (his lid) / lost it / went crazy

_Mně asi hrabe, právě jsem dal do polévky cukr místo soli. _
I must->  be losing it / be losing my marbles / be going mad / have a screw loose


----------



## texpert

This building work is blowing my mind.. 
My father-in-law blew up..
One of the soldiers went berserk / *cracked *(this is nearest to _hráblo_ in perfective aspect, I think)
I must be going bonkers..


----------

